# C. Afra Cobue Albino



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Just wanted to share.. I ordered some mbuna, including an albino C. Afra Cobue.. I am so excited, they should be here on Tuesday... I just can't wait to see them.

I will post pictures as soon as I can...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've not seen albino afra Cobue, so I'll be anxious to see your pics!

Kim


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

*nick a* has some gorgeous ones that he is working with. A search should bring up some photos from him.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

did you get them yet?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I am getting them on Tuesday, still 3 days away.. But boy does that seem far away.. I feel like a child waiting for a birthday to come. I promise I will post pictures just as soon as I can.


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

christmas is not always on the 25 december :lol: :lol:

i look forward to seeing your gifts.

enjoy your moment, good luck

regards chromedome :thumb:


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

is tuesday still wating for pics..lol


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

freddy1477 said:


> is tuesday still wating for pics..lol


lol


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

He's hiding... I promise to try and get a picture tomorrow... I added him along with some others and two are hiding... Hopefully he will come out and visit soon, but unfortunately when he does the other guys in the tank chase him a lot.

I have not forgotten about the pics though.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

cant wait to see how they look? are you happy with your new fish or what? :dancing:


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

So here are some pictures.. I took them quickly this morning while he was out eating; not the best pictures though (I need to experiment with lighting on him to see what works best.)

As he matures, his slight grey bands are supposed to disappear and his yellow stiping will get stronger, but stay as striping over the top front of him with the pure white background.





































He is a very cool fish, although a little shy. I think one of the other fish I got is the probalem (a C. pulpicans Likoma) and I may need to remove the other fish...


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Very different looking than the rest of the albinos I've seen??

None of the others have ever shown the black bars in the dorsal or the black highlights in the tail fin like yours. Very interesting--can't wait to see a pic after he settles in and fully fires up :thumb: Care to share the source?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I got him from Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish. Let em know if you need more information. I am pretty sure he has more.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Now that's an albino I wouldn't mind having in my tanks! Very nice!

Kim


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Doesn't quite look like the albino's *nick a* has - and I'm pretty certain they would be from the same line as Dave's - could just be the photography.. :wink:

If they are from Dave's, I'm sure they are what he said they are. :thumb:


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

He does look a little different from the picture that I saw, but he is still growing and not fully mature, so I suspect he will get more pure white and stronger yellow stripes as he grows and also as he gets more used to his new home.

Also, this really is not the best pciture of him, I am still working out the lighting to best show off his color.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm also referring to eyes - which is one feature that can really change in color depending on lighting. I've made a standard Lab. perlmutt look like it had some albino in it before (pink eyes). :lol:


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

what is the size of this cobue?
Its very nice looking!


----------

